# Great Rock and Roll STRIPPER Music



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

So, I want suggestions for really great stripper songs. By that, I mean, I want you guys to post songs here that would make really great stripper music, and I don't just mean some random fun cute stripper song, I want some hardcore stripper(but not rap hardcore music) music, with the guitar riffs, the voice, etc, like some hardcore 70s/80s/90s _rock and roll_ type stripper music.

Here's an example of what I'm looking for, it sounds better when you play it loud:






Doesn't the first 17 seconds of that guitar automatically make you imagine some tall fantastically built woman with curves in all the right places with long dark flowing hair, a tight skimpy bikini, walking onto a stage?

Also, did anyone ever watch Rock of Love Bus with Bret Michaels? There was an episode where they do the "Truck stop games," and when it's Taya's turn to do the pole dance, some AMAZING rock and roll stripper music comes on but I couldn't identify it, does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Rock Candy - by....that guy and his group....can't remember. the one with the lyrics part of which were "hot sweet and sticky"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

just remembered - Sammy Hagar. If I remember correctly, it fits the bill well. If I'm not, it could be quite cheesy. It's an old song. obviously.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unskinny Bop - Poison


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

She Rides - Danzig





I don't know what to do with myself - The White Stripes


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

I always imagine big boobed women with big blonde hair when I listen to this, so it might be what you're looking for


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Lol, is that a cowbell at the beginning? Nice!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cant believe no ones posted this one yet


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ Lol, is that a cowbell at the beginning? Nice!


I had a fever, there was only one cure...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably not as heavy as you're looking for, but it's a song... about stripping!! That should get some points there.






Also, may we ask why you're looking for such a song? Time for a career change?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This song is so hot.

The video, though: lol, Mississauga.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Might not be what you're after, but it's called Striptease.






doesn't want to work:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unlawful gyrations!
You might as well go with the original - David Rose's _The Stripper_ - a #1 hit in 1962!


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

cherry pie's my favorite.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

This song was made for it. Also its a little different from most rock used for it which is basically just hair metal.

Kyuss Big Bikes-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M93VRi_QYwI


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*L scribbles list*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ That would be one scary strip tease lol.


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o (Aug 31, 2009)

or maybe this one


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

That's my kind of music! :banana


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------

